# Quality Trout Catches



## Caney Creek Outfitters (Dec 11, 2015)

Summer fishing in Matagorda continues to produce quality and numbers as far as trout and reds go. Drifting mid bay reefs with plastics or live bait have paid off for anglers willing to beat the heat. Wading has been incredible for those willing to slide out of the boat. 
We have open dates for any of you that are willing soak up some rays, listen to some Concept 13's scream drag, and fill up the coolers .

Capt Trey Prye
www.captaintreyprye.com
281.702.0490


----------

